
Panel on Language Design (Graham, Maeda, Rees, Steele in 2001) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agw-wlHGi0E
======
tosh
[http://www.ai.mit.edu/projects/dynlangs/talks.htm](http://www.ai.mit.edu/projects/dynlangs/talks.htm)

~~~
tosh
this seems to be Paul Graham's related essay
[http://www.paulgraham.com/langdes.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/langdes.html)

edit: this essay is also part of the panel at around 42min in
[http://www.paulgraham.com/popular.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/popular.html)

